# Stocking up



## jcam222 (Jun 4, 2021)

You know I gotta love my Lang to get out and work like this lol. Working on splitting and stacking a cord of mixed apple and pear I had dropped off last week. Splitting about 2/3 larger and 1/3 smaller for start up. It’s pretty green but I’ve used some of the small pieces when I had a good hot coal bed. I also picked up 3/4 of a rick of well seasoned cherry there still on the truck. It will go under the new overhang I had added to our storage shed. I should have a cord of oak dropped off tonight. It should require a whole lot less splitting than the apple / pear.


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 4, 2021)

Man yeah....You should be set for a while.
JIm


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 4, 2021)

Nice load you got there. I’ve never seen wood stacked like that before does it help it season faster that way?


----------



## forktender (Jun 4, 2021)

No, it helps keep it from falling over.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 4, 2021)

looks like lots of good cooks in the future


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 4, 2021)

Looks like you been a busy little woodchuck! Very nice!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 4, 2021)

Beautiful piece of work and a real nice splitter Jeff, make hay while the sun shines! RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 4, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Nice load you got there. I’ve never seen wood stacked like that before does it help it season faster that way?


I was told that it makes the ends stronger. I was just going to stack the ends that way. My wife volunteered to stack and she did it all that way. I asked about it and got this look lol. I wasn’t going to push my luck and lose my help lol.


----------



## nicefly (Jun 4, 2021)

Log splitter? What no maul? Haha, JK.  
It is nice to have a stack of wood.  I have a huge oak down out back, I have been chopping away at it but I need to get moving.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 4, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I was told that it makes the ends stronger. I was just going to stack the ends that way. My wife volunteered to stack and she did it all that way. I asked about it and got this look lol. I wasn’t going to push my luck and lose my help lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a go to hell look for sure lol. We only do it at the ends but don't tell her I said that!


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> That's a go to hell look for sure lol. We only do it at the ends but don't tell her I said that!


Lol right? I knew I was close to losing the help haha. Right before that she was smiling away. I convinced her it was equal to aerobics and she would get sun haha


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 4, 2021)

Yep, never piss off the volunteer help! You don't want to become like Jose jalapeno... on a stick!

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Jun 4, 2021)

And here I thought I did a lot today, driving up to rural king to load up on lumberjack pellets. I see where I went wrong tho ... shouldda got my wife to drive.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 4, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I was told that it makes the ends stronger. I was just going to stack the ends that way. My wife volunteered to stack and she did it all that way. I asked about it and got this look lol. I wasn’t going to push my luck and lose my help lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I wouldn’t have argued with that look either. I’ve cut and stacked  a lot of wood in my day and have never seen anything like that. 

 forktender
 I’ve never had a stack fall over either. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 I buy loads of wood like this.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 4, 2021)

And you should be nice and get your wife some leather gloves. Lol


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 4, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Yeah I wouldn’t have argued with that look either. I’ve cut and stacked  a lot of wood in my day and have never seen anything like that.
> 
> forktender
> I’ve never had a stack fall over either.
> ...


This load wasn’t that long but from a circumference standpoint the guy was lazy as heck. Most pieces I split 2 to 3 times. The seasoned cherry I got is much closer to the size I like. I’ll split some of it down to coke can size. PS, not going to tell the wife you said you’ve stacked a lot and never done it that way because she said the exact same thing to me lol. If she keeps helping I’ll dang sure get her leather gloves. Actually pretty sure we have a few nice ones from Rural King in the garage. I’m just waiting to see what her ask is for the help haha.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 4, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Yeah I wouldn’t have argued with that look either. I’ve cut and stacked  a lot of wood in my day and have never seen anything like that.
> 
> forktender
> I’ve never had a stack fall over either.
> ...








Mine gets stacked like Jeff's but only on the ends. Keeps the ends from rolling down if it's not stacked against anything like a post or whatever


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 498869
> 
> Mine gets stacked like Jeff's but only on the ends. Keeps the ends from rolling down if it's not stacked against anything like a post or whatever


Yes Jake ends always get stacked like that here. Been stacking wood since I could walk I think. My dad taught me how to stay warm and work.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 4, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Yes Jake ends always get stacked like that here. Been stacking wood since I could walk I think. My dad taught me how to stay warm and work.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 4, 2021)

Nothing wrong with that stack or the stacker, Jeff.
I would be concerned it is out in the open.  Split wood for the smoker should be covered.  Top layer(s) get punky.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 4, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Nothing wrong with that stack or the stacker, Jeff.
> I would be concerned it is out in the open.  Split wood for the smoker should be covered.  Top layer(s) get punky.


Once I get it all stacked I’m going to cover the top with tarps. My seasoned wood I’m going to keep under the roof.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> That's a go to hell look for sure lol. We only do it at the ends but don't tell her I said that!


I strongly prefer this look. Lol thought I should be fair to her and post a better pic. She’d not like my posting the other one haha


----------



## forktender (Jun 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 498869
> 
> Mine gets stacked like Jeff's but only on the ends. Keeps the ends from rolling down if it's not stacked against anything like a post or whatever


LOL, I was just being a smartass as usual.


 jcam222
  I highly recommend getting both her and you a pair of these gloves. I spent 1/4 of my life looking for the perfect set of gloves that have enough dexterity to braze with and still enough meat to protect your hands. These are amazing work gloves and BBQ gloves, they are unlined and don't handle a ton of heat just enough in my opinion, they are the perfect work gloves. A little pricey but well worth it.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 5, 2021)

Very nice Jeff, you are set for a while. I have cherry and can get plenty more, but I can't get apple or pear. Can't wait to see what comes from that Lang...


----------

